

A new year, a new Zenbox - sgrove
http://blog.zenboxapp.com/a-new-year-a-new-zenbox

======
sgrove
This is a post announcing the new release and some of the thought that went
into it - we'll also have a separate, very technical post that goes into the
development details. A quick mention of some:

    
    
       * The frontend is entirely written in Clojurescript, which has been an almost entirely fantastic experience for lots of reasons.
       * Client-side visibility via logging and event reporting into streams, including Clojure's Riemann, provides us with *actionable* real-time data about error rates, failed forms, failed profile lookups (that may succeed server-side, but were previously completely hidden to us). This is mostly switched off right now for just the bare-minimum, but will be  turned up gradually and tied into things like CD.
       * The frontend uses a event-bus approach for most of the UI and data flow, which provides a lot of benefits, but can be tough to debug at times. Overall, I think we're getting close to packaging up the right patterns and sharing them.
    

And plenty of others, but we wanted to get the product announcement out
separately, and let it survive on its own merits. Feedback welcome!

